# Ys624 need some advice



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

I was looking for a two stage blower, and was looking at the new TORO Snowmaster, but came across a Yahama YS624 that appears to be in very good shape, ( from pictures) everything works. 4speed with 2 reverse gears, no light.

I didnt know much about the machines, until I did some research. Are there any particualr things/ weak points to check on this model machine that might be a future issue $$.
Big question is what is something like this worth, vs a new machine ( asking in the mid 700 range.)
They seem extremly well built, but wondering if its worth dropping that kind of dough into a 20 plus year old machine vs a new machine, that the wife would be able to run with ease vs the older Yamaha. I have a SS which does most of the regular storms, its really more for the larger Noreaster's we have been getting slammed with in NY.

The Yamaha does look like a beast and looks like it can really throw snow close to 50 feet in the limited videos I have come across. For only 6hp it really seems to do the job.

Any help or guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

parts availabity is the main issue with these


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If it is a track model, make sure the tracks are in good shape (replacements are NLA). If you are handy with small engines, you'll be ok. parts availability is the main issue with this blowers.
I have a few yamahas, if in good working condition the are excellent machines.

If you end up buying it, send me a PM and I can help you with owners and service manuals for it.

You should look at this video if you are going to check it out.






Besides what is on the video, make sure that the augers are free from the shaft.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

If it's the one for sale locally in MA that's on a popular website that rhymes with dregsfist, it looks FANTASTIC in the pictures. is it worth the asking price? possibly.


----------



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

db130 said:


> If it's the one for sale locally in MA that's on a popular website that rhymes with dregsfist, it looks FANTASTIC in the pictures. is it worth the asking price? possibly.


Actually not the same one, track machine and similar condition. Once the owner gets back from vacation next week Ill be able to see it close up and running.


----------

